# New Shipment of Premium Zoas



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Just got a shipment of Premium zoas in.

Very nice pieces and unique variations available.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

pictures?????


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

First i would just like to comment on how happy i am with their customer service. Had an issue with some equipment and it was replaced immediately. In this hobby where hours make a difference this is always appreciated.

I saw the zoas and they are very vibrant and healthy colonies, worth the drive.

Can't wait for you to get some fish.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the zoas and chalices I have for sale right now.
































































And here is an update of my aiptasia rock. If you came over and saw Mt Aiptasia, you should come see it now. Clean as a whistle all thanks to Aiptasia eating nudibranchs!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sweet looking zoas! The chalice frag pics do not do justice to what they look like in person. Definitely equal to every high end trophy chalice out there.


----------

